# UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.) has been updated:

Updated application deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and fee


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

